# Best Album Cover for Johann?



## vampiregenocide (Feb 1, 2009)

I am deisgning an album cover for Johann's project 'Beyond The Shades'. I have a few designs, but we can't settle on a final one. It would be great if you guys could vote which one you like best. Thanks 

#1







#2






#3






#4






I personally think #4 is best, but I'd like to know what you guys think. Its pretty basic, but I think its cool.


----------



## Johann (Feb 1, 2009)

Ross is a great designer as you can see! i can't even choose one out of those four! great work man!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 1, 2009)

Its cool but I think the color of the font should be something else.. or make it more popping.. it just blends too much right now where I almost can't even read it.

I voted #3 though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2009)

I voted for #1. Maybe expand the letters apart from each other a little more to make it more legible.


----------



## Fred (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, seriously can't read the red. Otherwise they're all pretty nice, but 1 took my fancy most.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys yeah there are a couple of image filters over the text, I think I might remove one of them which should make the text clearer.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

3!!!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 2, 2009)

The white stuff sticks out like a sore thumb and detracts from the text and overall image. If you are going to use something like that, I would choose a color that blends in more without being as bold.


----------



## Zak1233 (Feb 2, 2009)

as darkknight said i'd choose a colour that blends in more to the BG pic, having red text and black and white patterns over a rusted metal type of texture makes it look quite cheap imo

#3, but change the colour of the text and patterns


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 2, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> The white stuff sticks out like a sore thumb and detracts from the text and overall image. If you are going to use something like that, I would choose a color that blends in more without being as bold.



I tried different colours for the vines, but with anything else they get lost in the background texture. WHite is really the best colour for them and I think it looks okay. I think the text is is alright, but could be a bit bolder. We chose #4 in the end, it was a toss-up between that and #1. I thought that black vines looked crap. Black tends to melt in too much, and red or any other colour looks sickly and horrible. I think teh white makes a nice contrast with the red and isn't too loud but not lost either.


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2009)

FWIW, I liked #3.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 3, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I tried different colours for the vines, but with anything else they get lost in the background texture. WHite is really the best colour for them and I think it looks okay. I think the text is is alright, but could be a bit bolder. We chose #4 in the end, it was a toss-up between that and #1. I thought that black vines looked crap. Black tends to melt in too much, and red or any other colour looks sickly and horrible. I think teh white makes a nice contrast with the red and isn't too loud but not lost either.



I am not saying make it a color that blends in, but you can add some shades from the background color to the white. More like a tinted white to tone it down. Ever hear of or try Kuler. Its a feature in Adobe products that helps select a palette of colors that blend with each other. Just think of paint. When you go to a store and buy paint their swatches have 5-6 colors that go from dark to light. They are all shades of the same color essentially that blend well. The lightest white is always tinted to match everything tonally, not that bright and bold. 

All I am saying, is if you tone down the white with a hint of the background color it will look a lot better.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 3, 2009)

They all look kind of nice, but my favorite is no.4.


----------

